# Eldar Warlock/Farseer Jetbikes



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone used or seen someone use a large squad of Warlocks on Jetbikes with a Farseer? Ive been looking over the possibility and it looks pretty appitizing. You get up to ten warlocks per farseer. Field two Farseer each with its own squad and all with singing spears and you could have up to 22 S9 shots that always wound on 2+ even in CC. Sounds like a very fast and hard hitting squad. Also you have the benifit of conceal (5+ cover save), fortune (re-role any failed saves) and everyone is invln. which is pretty handy for the eldar. Biggest downfall I see is that it is very expensive. VERY EXPENSIVE. You can forget a large arsenal of falcons, fire squad of death, and shinning spears. BUT THATS 22 S9 shots... ON JETBIKES!!! With their speed and phyc. benefits, they should get into range fairly easily. They are also beastly in CC (always wounding on a 2+) bye the way, are the singing spears also power weapons? I can't tell in the codex... You can also drop a few spears for destructor(flamers), but that would be even more expensive. 

Anyway, i'd like to here some input about this Eldar tactic. Is it as good as it sounds? Or would the field be covered with elvish toy bikes?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

im goign to do it and its costing me 750 ponts just have to buy models

750 ponts per 10 warlocks + powers + spears + farseer


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It is a very capable unit, and it should be for the point investment required. Saying that, it should probably be reserved for larger games. I've seen it be very effective, and I've seen it fall apart to mass small arms fire. It does take careful use to have it influence the game as much as its point cost would have you believe.

The Warlock/Farseer spears and swords (with the exception of named characters) are NOT power weapons. They are great for wounding just about anything, but normal saves will be taken against them. And, considering the huge cost of the unit before any upgrades, be sure to take a careful look at any upgrades before going ahead with them. Most are not necessary, including spears in my opinion. Also keep in mind that Warlocks do NOT need to take a Psychic power, but they may, and at least one with Enhance and another with Embolden should be seriously considered. Destructor is nice, but is situational. With points to spare in the list, I'd definitely add one or two to the unit.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i would of had them all with powers 1 of each the rest destructor


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

thats a capable, but expensive unit. especially as the eldar rely on the psychic powers to keep their army alive and shooting. its kinda all your eggs on one basket.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

For 750 points I find it to be a very weak unit for anything but tank hunting. Their few close combat attacks make them really not worthwhile in CC for their high cost, especially with singing spears. 10 is way too many in any game below 3000 points IMO. 5 or 6 would do you well if used precisely. Take several destructors, fortune, and doom for a tank hunting unit that can also scorch entrentched infantry extremely well. Replace doom for guide if you'd rather have better singing spear shots against tanks. You can take enhance if you want to risk your pricey unit to assist another one of your squads in melee or strike a vulnerable heavy weapons team, but otherwise their mobility should keep them out of assault (and with extreme destructor toasting, they should be able to burn squads with a 4+ or worse save who are taking cover extremely well.

However, I wouldn't really call them a tough unit (for their points). They're only T4, so even with a rerollable 3+/4++ save (which work out to a ~85%/75% chance of saving) they're still vulnerable to massed small arms or anti-infantry fire. Remember, every warlock costs significantly more than an SM terminator and has about the same armor save with a much better invulnerable save.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

imagine if someone took a bane blade and i took that hq choice they would cry


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

Still, a seer council for 750 Points is way over the top.

I made good experience with 8 Warlocks (1x Enhance, 1x Embolden) flyign around with a Farseer with Fortune and Mind War (for nasty powerfists).

I cover them with 5 Shining Spears and Exarch (Withdraw) to kill MC'S and Terminators, since those guys are tough for the Seer Council.

Lemartes


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i thought seers where just used for wraithguard ect and seer council is uthwe


----------



## OniellSG1 (Feb 7, 2008)

What is the best way to use a seer council? I have 2 warlocks and a farseer at the moment but will be getting more warlocks nxt week to make up a seer council. I am reading here that people are mounting them on Jetbikes. Are the points worth it for the fast attack?

james


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

Mad King George said:


> i thought seers where just used for wraithguard ect and seer council is uthwe



Ulthwe is just popular for his big Seer Council.

In the old 'dex Warlocks + Farseer were called that way, so I just keep on using it.

Lemartes


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

depends if you have soemthign to back up there attacks ie shining spears


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I think they could do a very efficient job running across the board when playing against Tau. Run 2 squads of 6 guardian jet bikes ahead of them and shinning spears to takeon the troops. The Warlocks should get a good chance to take down some hammerhead and suits


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw the same conversation on a different forum, and general conscensus was that it was not worth 750 points. I agree. Maybe a farseer and a couple warlocks joining a squad of guardian jetbikes would be okay, but for 750 there are to many other options. I'm not denying it wouldn't be effective, its just there are more effective things for that many points.


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe u should not use 10 warlocks in my experience 3 do just fin. Just keep them out of range of any large squad (imperial guardsmen, guants). With 3 warlocks I think it would be worth the cost


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Sleedon said:


> Maybe u should not use 10 warlocks in my experience 3 do just fin. Just keep them out of range of any large squad (imperial guardsmen, guants). With 3 warlocks I think it would be worth the cost


but that wouldnt be the point of the squad


----------

